# Speed sensor wire for nav unit



## gelanni (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi there!

I'm really stuck, iv'e got a 2003 x-trail and have recently fitted an alpine nav unit  everything so far went well except that i need to connect the speed sensor wire of the nav unit to the vehicle speed sensor wire on the x-trail.

Can anyone please tell me where the spped sensor wire would be?

I belive it is one of the wires behind the speedo, but i'm not sure.

Thanks.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nav wire*

HI.... I am laughing... I ailso connected my Kenwood GPS system to my X-Trail.. thinking I did not need the speed sensor wire... ..well I was wrong.. and yes you are correct that it is directly behind the instrument panel... if you send me a private eMail with your email address I will send you the PDF of the wiring from the ESM (Electronic Service Manual). Once it is connected the GPS works so much better!!!

Stephen



QUOTE=gelanni]Hi there!

I'm really stuck, iv'e got a 2003 x-trail and have recently fitted an alpine nav unit  everything so far went well except that i need to connect the speed sensor wire of the nav unit to the vehicle speed sensor wire on the x-trail.

Can anyone please tell me where the spped sensor wire would be?

I belive it is one of the wires behind the speedo, but i'm not sure.

Thanks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## gelanni (Jan 23, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> HI.... I am laughing... I ailso connected my Kenwood GPS system to my X-Trail.. thinking I did not need the speed sensor wire... ..well I was wrong.. and yes you are correct that it is directly behind the instrument panel... if you send me a private eMail with your email address I will send you the PDF of the wiring from the ESM (Electronic Service Manual). Once it is connected the GPS works so much better!!!
> 
> Stephen
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi SCHESBH

Still waiting for that PDF file, can anyone else please tell me which wire the speed sensor wire behind the speedo would be (2003 X-trail model)........
And also where i could possibly obtain a copy of the ESM for the same model?
Thanks!


----------

